# Weight



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey there I am asking this question for a friend and also for myself as well if need be. What is the normal weight for a 8 month Nigerian Dwarf Goat (for myself now) and how can I help to help her 
gain weight.

Thanks I will try and upload pictures later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think somewhere around 40 lbs but it has been a while since I owned Nigerians.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> I would think somewhere around 40 lbs but it has been a while since I owned Nigerians.


Thanks a lot


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@Goataddict - did you still need help putting weight on your Nigerian Dwarf doe?

A fecal analysis, if possible, to rule out any stomach worms or other types of parasites is the best place to start when trying to put weight on them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Goataddict said:


> Hey there I am asking this question for a friend and also for myself as well if need be. What is the normal weight for a 8 month Nigerian Dwarf Goat (for myself now) and how can I help to help her
> gain weight.
> 
> Thanks I will try and upload pictures later.


Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes I do. But raining now so I will try and get it later.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> @Goataddict - did you still need help putting weight on your Nigerian Dwarf doe?
> 
> A fecal analysis, if possible, to rule out any stomach worms or other types of parasites is the best place to start when trying to put weight on them.


Thanks she seems to be getting better. I have dewormed her. She was more of a rescue goat, her former owners didn't really pay attention to her, I am currently battling lice and she is a touch me not doe making it a lot harder. Got any advice on how to make her trust me.
Thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Spend time with her, not interacting, but by just being in a small pen where she can't get real far away from you. When you feed her, be with her the entire time she eats. (Grain). If you have time, maybe set a chair in her small area and read or something so she is always aware of you, but you are not being a threat. 
Offer treats they she likes, pieces of fruit, crackers, etc.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Spend time with her, not interacting, but by just being in a small pen where she can't get real far away from you. When you feed her, be with her the entire time she eats. (Grain). If you have time, maybe set a chair in her small area and read or something so she is always aware of you, but you are not being a threat.
> Offer treats they she likes, pieces of fruit, crackers, etc.


Thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep the fastest and easiest way to a goats heart is threw their stomach lol I did exactly as goats rock suggested with a super wild, like try to kill himself to get away from me buck. For him it was oak leaves that won him over lol but he still would rather be left alone but he is very manageable now. 
But with the does even the stubborn ones that don’t want to be buddies, kidding seems to be the point that they change. I think probably because I am up in their business at a very vulnerable time and they finally realize I’m not out to get them.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep on the kidding. And, as they lick you (I have one that licks my arm the entire labor) you become accepted as their kid, too!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> Yep the fastest and easiest way to a goats heart is threw their stomach lol I did exactly as goats rock suggested with a super wild, like try to kill himself to get away from me buck. For him it was oak leaves that won him over lol but he still would rather be left alone but he is very manageable now.
> But with the does even the stubborn ones that don't want to be buddies, kidding seems to be the point that they change. I think probably because I am up in their business at a very vulnerable time and they finally realize I'm not out to get them.


Thanks It took some trial and error but her favourite is between mango and moringa leaves.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I can't post any pictures. Any advice


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Goataddict said:


> I can't post any pictures. Any advice


I think new members have to post/reply three times before uploading photos so you should be able to now.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> I think new members have to post/reply three times before uploading photos so you should be able to now.


Thanks


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Here are her pictures, it takes food to lure her into a picture position as you can see.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a cute face!

She does look quite small for her age, and I think she might be underweight. Hard to say without putting hands on her. Are her spine & hips boney and sharp to the touch?

What did you use for deworming and how much? I'm assuming she is very pale in the eye membranes when you check FAMACHA score? She looks like she is probably still anemic. 

I can see the lice are quite an issue. Can you get Ivermectin Pour On in your country?

What is causing the discoloration of her legs & side?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

As an ND owner - she looks okay size-wise - but she is a little unthrifty, she needs weight.

But I’m not incredibly concerned by that condition as some ND’s are more diary and just look petite, but I would fecal her to be safe!!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> As an ND owner - she looks okay size-wise - but she is a little unthrifty, she needs weight.
> 
> But I'm not incredibly concerned by that condition as some ND's are more diary and just look petite, but I would fecal her to be safe!!


Ok thanks a lot I will get right on it.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> What a cute face!
> 
> She does look quite small for her age, and I think she might be underweight. Hard to say without putting hands on her. Are her spine & hips boney and sharp to the touch?
> 
> ...


Thanks.

A little bit. It is not that sharp

I used Apple Cider Vinegar and Piper Dewormer WSP.Her FAMACHA score is 3 which is pink. What can I do about it please.

No, sadly. Do you now of any other medicine I could use.

The discoloration is from dirt. I guess its bath time.

Thanks a bunch @Saltylove


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Apple Cider Vinegar won't kill any internal parasites. Piper Dewormer WSP is piperazine. We don't use that for deworming goats in the United States but we use it in chickens and cats and it only treated one specific adult Roundworm. Goats can get a lot of other type of stomach parasites besides roundworms. You need a fecal analysis and a different dewormer for her. The fecal analysis can also tell you if coccidia is part of the problem.

Unfortunately I'm not quite sure what to recommend for lice besides the ivermectin. Are there any large goat herds near you that you could contact to ask for deworming and lice recommendations?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar won't kill any internal parasites. Piper Dewormer WSP is piperazine. We don't use that for deworming goats in the United States but we use it in chickens and cats and it only treated one specific adult Roundworm. Goats can get a lot of other type of stomach parasites besides roundworms. You need a fecal analysis and a different dewormer for her. The fecal analysis can also tell you if coccidia is part of the problem.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not quite sure what to recommend for lice besides the ivermectin. Are there any large goat herds near you that you could contact to ask for deworming and lice recommendations?


Ok thanks for the information, I will ask around to see if I can find any other large scale goat farmers around me.

Thanks again @SalteyLove


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone for answering my questions.


----------

